# Pescara



## Dtee

Hi...... I am living in town close to Pescara in Abruzzo, are there any english speaking persons living nearby wanting to make contact, it would be great to be able to share a coffee and chat.


----------



## sheilamarsco

there are other forums which relate just to abruzzo and you will plenty of social contacts there pm me if you would like the addresses.


----------



## Dtee

Thanks so much for response ......... I am new to this forum and am unable to private meesage until I have made five posts therefore access to reply has been denied. I will google it and hopefully find it........
Otherwise maybe you can try to private message me.


----------



## sheilamarsco

no sorry i can't pm you either so i'll wait until you have posted enough and then contact you i don't know what the policy is on this forum about giving out the website addresses of other forums but i'll post this and hope you can access them. /SNIP/


----------



## Dtee

Thank you.....


----------



## Dtee

drdibenedettodc, unfortunately I am unable to respond to your post as it was deleted before I was able to read it.


----------



## jojo

The forum rules are clear, the reason we dont allow adverts for organised meetings, events etc is simply because, the amount we receive on here would mean that if we didnt delete them we'd be totally inundated and you never really know if someone new is only coming on to try to recruit people for a meet up to sell something or similar??? The reason why we request five or more posts before the PM facility is activated is because we also get alot of spammers visiting the site and they woulld be able to spam everyone by pm immediately and drive us all nuts!!

The way things tend to happen on other countries forums here (and it works well) is that posters form friendships with other posters on the forum during conversations and then progress on to PMing and meeting one another and even organising group get togethers. I've made several really good friends on the forum, and meet up regularly, in fact a couple live just round the corner and we are now very close friends. So the forum can be used not only for advise but also informal social networking, which when you're new to a foreign country is invaluable.

So thats why we do what we do and I hope I've cleared up any misconceptions. The mods on here are only making sure that the rules are carried out. We're not "the bad guys", we're posters just like everyone else. This is a really good forum and works well. I'm a mod simply cos I'm always on here and they didnt know what else to do with me lol!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Dtee

Jo......

Arranging informal meetings would be great....... if only you would allow them to be arranged.


----------



## xabiaxica

Dtee said:


> Jo......
> 
> Arranging informal meetings would be great....... if only you would allow them to be arranged.


no one is stopping you 




simply use the Private Message facility to arrange them - it's easy & safe, & both you & sheila have access to it


----------



## jojo

Dtee said:


> Jo......
> 
> Arranging informal meetings would be great....... if only you would allow them to be arranged.


I guess all countries forum pages work differently. Our Dubai page has lots of regulars who meet up alot and newbies often ask to go along and do. If you take a look there, very often someone will announce a meeting in a bar and they all go along. But it is done in an informal way, by a regular without any hidden agenda. Spain we dont tend to do that as we're all quite a distance from one another altho those who are local may meet every now and again and it may be arranged by PM. Its always done by regulars and its done because we've got friendly on the forum. There are many who I'd dearly love to meet, we are friends on "facebook" now and chat behind the scenes as well as on the forum

Funnily enough, my children used to tell me off for arranging to meet people from the internet - something I'm always telling them NOT to do!!!! 

Of course, the forum isnt primarily here to help people to meet each other, its a by-product of wanting to socialise, The forums are for expats who have queries and questions, but as people develop "friendships" then its natual for them to want to meet, especially if they live close by. As I pointed out previously, I've made some good friends from the forum, my daughter baby even got a regular babysitting job out of it !

So no, the forum doesnt prevent such meetings. But advertising formal groups, clubs and events isnt the same and its against forum rules. Altho we have toyed with the idea of an events page, but it could be open to abuse. For example, imagine going along to meet folk and finding out its a hard sell timeshare operation!!!!???? 

Talking about other forums on here is against the rules simply because it would be a bit like going into Tescos and seeing a sign suggesting customers pop along to Sainsburys LOL!! 


Heres an example from Dubai, started by a regular (I hope this thread hasnt deteriorated into anarchy - I havent read it tho lol!!) http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sa...rning-2-sat-24th-sept-costa-dubai-marina.html

Or for use the PM facility if you dont want it to be too "open" to everyone"


Jo xxx


----------



## 2012italy

*Abruzzo in 2012*

Hi from Canada, in Aug of 2012 my family and I are moving to Casoli in Abruzzo, which is about 40min from Pescara. It would be great to have some english speaking friends in the area. I've just joined the discussion forum today so I can't PM yet, but if you reply back I'll make a point of PM'ing you once I get my full rights...

Doug, Luigina, Ella and Abigail


----------



## sheilamarsco

hi there yes there are several canadians/americans living permanently around pescara so pm me and i'll give you the details of how to meet up. best wishes, sheila


----------



## xabiaxica

2012italy said:


> Hi from Canada, in Aug of 2012 my family and I are moving to Casoli in Abruzzo, which is about 40min from Pescara. It would be great to have some english speaking friends in the area. I've just joined the discussion forum today so I can't PM yet, but if you reply back I'll make a point of PM'ing you once I get my full rights...
> 
> Doug, Luigina, Ella and Abigail


& please hang around to create & join in discussions - there's nothing like a lively forum for attracting new members - & then there might be more from your area for you to get to know, too


----------



## pudd 2

2012italy said:


> Hi from Canada, in Aug of 2012 my family and I are moving to Casoli in Abruzzo, which is about 40min from Pescara. It would be great to have some english speaking friends in the area. I've just joined the discussion forum today so I can't PM yet, but if you reply back I'll make a point of PM'ing you once I get my full rights...
> 
> Doug, Luigina, Ella and Abigail


hi there are two casolis in Abruzzo there is one south of pescara and one north , weare near the south one the one whith the lake san angelo and we are allwaypleased to welcome new people to this area and know lots of canadian italians , our vilage pretoro is twinned whith otowa and they do all the same festas as we do , as lots of preterese emergrated to otowa , and every there is a jumbo jet that lands in pescara as lots of canadians visit there relations , and every sumer there are mapel leaf every were . in fact we bought our house of an canadian when you get pms drop us a line any way google pretoro and you will se our conection whith canada roy and christine


----------



## danniip

Hello, I am an English teacher living in Molise! I have been here for 6 years as I met my boyfriend and stayed. I would love to meet up with people in Abruzzo? I hope I am not too late!!


----------



## pudd 2

hi there are not any ofiscal clubs but a forum iam a member of has meet ups two our three times a year and allso we get toknow each other and sochalise cant tell you the name of the forum on here but when you get pm s i let you know 
are you in the north of molse if not abruzzo is a big region and you will have to travel far to meet


----------



## danniip

Hi Pudd 2, I live in Termoli to be exact but I go to Pescara often to visit friends. It would be nice to meet some expats!!


----------



## pudd 2

danniip said:


> Hi Pudd 2, I live in Termoli to be exact but I go to Pescara often to visit friends. It would be nice to meet some expats!!


hi we go to termoli every now and again to go to the island of tremeti wich we love not to fond of the roads in termoli ma we get to the ferry in the end


----------

